# dumb newbie question - how to copy music to hard drive?



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

i second this and would like to know how this is done.


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Doesn't this depend on which model you have? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

I think I read on here that the USB stick has to be formatted in FAT32 instead of NTFS. I'd try checking that out first...


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Listening...


----------

